# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Pijnlijk gevoel binnenkant hand

## blue



----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Jammer dat nog niemand gereageerd heeft, zie dat de post al van een hele tijd geleden is.
Dus misschien weet je zelf al wat het geval was? Was het idd een vernauwd bloedvaatje, of was het toch iets anders?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## elliefish

heey,

Echt jammer dat niemand nog gereageerd heeft, en dit gaat je denk ook niet verder helpen.
Maar ik had op diezelfde plek ook last, alleen ik kreeg soms alleen maar zachte stekende pijntjes. Hopelijk kunt iemand anders je helpen,

vriendelijkegroet

----------

